# I am Putting up the Flag



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

*Puttin up the Flag*

*http://www.billcook.net/puttin-up-the-flag.html*

*God Bless America*

*I hope everone enjoys this as much as I did!*

*RACER*


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks Racer. That reminds me I need to another one thats made in USA.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Mine stays up, and God help the arsehole that trys to take it down.Ed/USMC66/VB


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

that says it all - despite politics, economy, etc etc this is still the greatest nation on earth - thanks for posting - I shared with all my contacts


----------



## scruffiest1 (Nov 7, 2005)

i like that .my children often ask, "why are you doing that?"and i will tell them because i can ,this is America.:flag:


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Thanks*

I loved it. I'm puttin' up the flag because I can. 2cool.


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Met guy at bar*

at my hotel in San Antonio from Russia Boris was his name been US citizen 3 years the stories he was telling us (true or not) man that must be some place you talk bad about the government you still go to prison


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I hope that flag wasn't made in China.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

That reminds me it is time to buy 2 new ones, for my house in Houston and my bay house. They are starting to wear and deserve to be replaced.....with respect and thanks.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Great post, thanks buddy!!! Baker


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Amen. Well, said. And, BTW, ain't Old Glory beautiful waving in the breeze.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

http://www.kronbergsflagsandflagpoles.com/

Made in the USA.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Green coming your way!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Because I can.


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

I do....because I can.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

i do the same thing. in fact, i get my kiddos to help, too. they take turns and each one takes it out in the morning and brings it in the house at night. they never asked me why we do it, they just do. they take great pride in doing it, too. 

i have asked myself several times why i put out the flag every day. i can think of many reasons why, but my number one reason, is that i have the ability to wake up every day with my wife, hug my children, and go make a living in this wonderful country. i want my kids to have pride in their country as well. the way i figure it, if their school hoists the flag every day, i can too.

its tragic to drive through most neighborhoods. you don't see a whole lot of flags. but that won't stop me.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I like this very positive thread Racer. You done good and will receive some well deserved spinach for your efforts.
God blessed and we hope and pray he will continue to bless The USA!
Well I tried to green you but it says I must spread some before...!
Sometimes this green thing goes a little haywire...I haven't greened you before.
What's up with that?


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm feeling a little bit less allegiance to the US flag and whole lot more to the Texas Flag here lately.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't fly mine often enough, but will start.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

donf said:


> I'm feeling a little bit less allegiance to the US flag and whole lot more to the Texas Flag here lately.


Why don't you just go ahead and say what you really mean Don?!
I say "never say never" but it'll never happen.


----------



## txstoke (Aug 16, 2008)

That was awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------

